# Dwarf Varieties - Are They Available Here?



## cpsmusic (1/10/15)

Hi Folks,

I'm currently reading Stan Hieronymus' For the Love of Hops and in it he mentions "dwarf" hop varieties. I've got a fourth-year Goldings which is doing well but is a bit of a pain to grow in an urban area due to its size. Dwarf varieties grown on low-trellises make a lot of sense for urbanites like myself. Some examples are listed here: http://www.adha.us/

Just wondering if any of these are available in Australia?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Yob (1/10/15)

No.. ADHA = American dwarf hop association, 

The UK has a similar breeding program that grow "hedgerow" varieties. 

As far as I know, no such breeding program exists here.. Be very sceptical of anyone suggesting they have some, and if they do, ask to see the documentation on the parentage and type of breeding program they came from.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/10/15)

Don't mind me - I'm just getting comfy waiting for Hoppy2B to turn up...


----------



## Florian (1/10/15)

If Hoppy2B has hop varieties that grow to the OP's requirements then who really cares about documentation on parentage and breeding programs?

I think you're taking this all a bit too serious, but that's just my personal observation, no hard feelings involved.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/10/15)

I think you can get them here, but you would have to be prepared to purchase in lots of seven.


----------



## TimT (1/10/15)

Aren't hops the sort of plant that, if you give them something to climb up, they'll climb up it - but if you give them a fence or something more horizontal, they'll just go all over it anyway? That is, in many situations hops will naturally form a sort of hedgerow, twining themselves round another plant? That's kinda how we're growing our hops, anyway.


----------

